# Accuturn By Case IH



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/technology/accuturn-by-case-ih-provides-hands-free-turning-in-headlands


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have we really gotten to the point where people can't even turn their stuff around anymore?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont know anything about GPS and autosteer but I would have just assumed that it could turn you around in the headlands.....I guess maybe CaseIH realized instead of rolling it all into one product they can make more one piece at a time..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I dont know anything about GPS and autosteer but I would have just assumed that it could turn you around in the headlands.....I guess maybe CaseIH realized instead of rolling it all into one product they can make more one piece at a time..


I have ridden with neighbor in Deere 82xxR planting. He drives around perimeter of field. Then puts auto steer on for back and forth. But @ the headlands he has to turn.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Like my Granddad used to say, "All you need is a pocket full of money"...

Kinda ridiculous IMHO... If ya can't turn around, you don't have any business running a tractor (or anything else IMHO).

I've ridden with my nephew in law in a big JD combine with autosteer-- kinda neat from the "gee whiz" factor and if you're running 18 hours a day I could see it having a place (but personally if you're running 18 hours a day you probably need more folks working) but otherwise...

I guess I'm just horribly old fashioned. Course when we row cropped we did EVERYTHING on open-station tractors and cotton pickers. Even the combine that had a cab didn't have AC, so in 100 degree heat at harvest you had all the doors and windows open. When we finally got a cotton picker with an air conditioned cab I thought I'd died and gone to heaven; nevermind that everything in the cab was still manual levers... LOL (actually I'll take manual levers and linkages to run everything over all these stupid switches and relays and more wiring than a space shuttle to do the same work ANY day of the week!)

Read all this crap about "operator fatigue"... in my day "operator fatigue" was part of the job... guess guys just aren't as tough as they used to be...

Heck, if you're too lazy to turn your tractor around, just get a robotic tractor and sit in the house...

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The latest hard copy of the Farm Journal (go ahead call me old fashion) has a picture of an auto-steer tractor that ran off an terrace (I don't know how to paste here, maybe someone with a little more expertise can help). Anyways if looks a little expensive to fix.

Larry


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

With the current hay prices in the Midwest, this will be put high up on the list.......of things I will never have to worry about getting in my lifetime.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Like my Granddad used to say, "All you need is a pocket full of money"...
> 
> Kinda ridiculous IMHO... If ya can't turn around, you don't have any business running a tractor (or anything else IMHO).
> 
> ...


I run a 25' head on my combine, when we upgrade to a 30 or 35, it will have auto steer in the cab. Too much to watch and not enough eyes!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> I run a 25' head on my combine, when we upgrade to a 30 or 35, it will have auto steer in the cab. Too much to watch and not enough eyes!


When I worked on a harvest crew in '98 we were running 30 footers and I thought that was a lot to watch then when I visited my sister on her crew and ran the 45 foot MacDon that was insane. Looked out either side of the combine the head just seems to stretch on forever. That was about 2009 I think and that was without any guidance or auto steer assistance.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like we are well on our way to having driverless tractors. Including the autonomous tractors that are now out there and being tested. For tillage I would think they would work fairly well. For other applications like combining where as pointed out there is so much to watch probably it will be awhile. I can see driverless hay swathers soon also.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> I run a 25' head on my combine, when we upgrade to a 30 or 35, it will have auto steer in the cab. Too much to watch and not enough eyes!


We're running a 35 footer on the BIL's 9600 Deere... you're right it's a lot of head to watch, especially in rock country... No autosteer though...

To each his own... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> We're running a 35 footer on the BIL's 9600 Deere... you're right it's a lot of head to watch, especially in rock country... No autosteer though...
> 
> To each his own...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Draper? Did not think a 9600 needed an extra 5 feet. You could work them hard enough on the 30's


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Looks like we are well on our way to having driverless tractors. Including the autonomous tractors that are now out there and being tested. For tillage I would think they would work fairly well. For other applications like combining where as pointed out there is so much to watch probably it will be awhile. I can see driverless hay swathers soon also.


Yeah we covered this ground in another thread when CIH had their press release on their new driverless tractor...

I don't see much point for most things... You'd still have to have someone babysitting the machine anyway, unless they invent a CP3O robot to keep the sprayer or planter filled, mix up new batches, clean plugged nozzles or seed tubes, etc. etc. etc. Those jobs will STILL all have to be done by humans sitting and tending the machines when it stops and turns on its Christmas lights and probably sends you an automated "help me!" text telling you the computers have detected a fault like a plugged seed tube or its out of seed or spray or whatever... ASSUMING that it's smart enough for the computer to figure it out and STOP to wait for help, rather than just keep going and then you don't figure it out that you have a problem until half the field is planted "skip row" style due to a plugged seed tube, or you come back a week later to see a nice green stripe of unsprayed weeds in every swath across the field, or a stunted row or two of crop in every swath where the fertilizer tube was plugged, or whatever... And having that kind of automation capable of monitoring THAT many things and stopping if there's a problem, and notifying them to come fix it if they're off-site (not within visual range and watching for the machine to stop and flip on it's little beacon lights to signal for help) isn't cheap or easy (or reliable for that matter-- the more you overdo the plumbing, the easier it is to stop up the drain!)

Even for tillage work, IMHO you STILL have to keep an eye on the thing! I know running a big disk and packer for my BIL in the spring in Indiana before planting, you have to be on the lookout for rocks in the field and pick the disk up over them, and constantly watch for a couple "weak spots" in his disk's design (an old White staggered wing-fold) where if you hit an unseen rock just right it'll pop the end blade off by busting the end of the axle shaft off the gang, and you start scattering parts all across the field. You gotta get stopped pretty quick or you'll have half that gang scattered over Lord knows how many acres... Last spring the nephew was chiseling with a disk chisel and hit a rock underground and popped the disk axle, and didn't notice-- he had 100 pound solid-steel spacer rolls and blades scattered over about 20 acres before he noticed it, stopped, and had to go get a four-wheeler and scour the field looking for them and pick them all up to get parts and put it back together... HOW is a computer going to know THAT and figure out to stop the tractor?? What kind of sensor do you put on there to detect something like that? How about burned out disk bearings?? They fail periodically... I check them every time I stop for a pee break or lunch/snack break and every time before I go to a new field... Hows a robot tractor gonna detect a bad bearing that's running race on race that all the balls have popped out of?? It's not-- It's gonna run until the races cut each other in half and it cuts the axle in half, and has probably burned halfway through the trunnion or standard... Then you get to replace 3X as many parts...

What happens when you turn it loose pulling a fertilizer bar and an ammonia wagon?? What happens when something happens like I saw one morning on my way to school-- a big Deere tractor, pulled over on the turn row, with a 3 point hipper on the back pulling an anhydrous wagon, and the feed hose to the fertilizer distributor on the hipper broke, and it was blowing a big white cloud of ammonia... gotta give the BTO neighbor's Mexican his due... crazy idgit pulled his jacket up over his mouth and nose like Dracula's cape in a vampire movie, and went into the cloud of anhydrous to cut off the valve... ain't no robot tractor gonna do that!

Heck, the old timers had "autosteer" on plowing tractors back when they were all on steel wheels... you plowed a furrow around the field with the tractor; when you got back to the beginning you dropped a little steel "guide wheel" on an arm out in front of the tractor into the dead furrow and let the tractor guide itself... then once you were satisified it was working as intended, you could hop off the back of the tractor and get out of the way of the plow and leave the tractor to plow the field by itself. Guys would go back to the farm and do other chores while the tractor plowed the field. Only problem was, sometimes guys would go back to the field to find that the guide wheel had "jumped the furrow" and the tractor took off cross-country, plowing through fences, standing crops, etc. and ending up either in the woods or the creek. Lotsa fun...

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but if you gotta sit in the pickup on the turnrow "babysitting" a robotic tractor to keep it supplied with seed, chemical, and fertilizer and run out into the field every time it has a problem that needs fixing, or if you have to hire "Pedro" to sit and watch the thing and chase after it, well, you might as well hop in the cab and just ride along with the friggin' thing and run it yourself. Heck with GPS and autosteer the machine's doing 90% of the work anyway, and it's not like you have to ride in the dust and heat with nothing to do in these plush new sealed up climate controlled cabs with electronic everything, stereos, and plug ins for all the electronic toys...

I guess for a guy farming 10,000 acres who could turn a half-dozen robot tractors loose in a half dozen different fields, and get by with himself and "Pedro" running around in pickups tending to them all as needed, instead of having to run one himself, have Pedro run one, and hire four of Pedro's buddies to run the other four, maybe it'd make sense... for what it costs, I personally kind of doubt it, but one thing I've learned over the years is there's more than one way to skin a cat...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Draper? Did not think a 9600 needed an extra 5 feet. You could work them hard enough on the 30's


No... finger auger...

BIL got one in pretty good shape fairly cheap and wanted to move up from the 25 or 30 footer he had... 9600 handles it good in 60 bushel beans... just a lot more bar to watch for rocks!

Course, he's running about 2.5 mph now instead of 3.5-4-4.5 like before, so you have a LITTLE more time to watch for rocks...

Later! OL J R


----------

